# Conversion of PORTER-CABLE 698 router table to vertical router table



## pip_pill (Dec 11, 2013)

Thinking of Converting my unused PORTER-CABLE 698 table router to a vertical router table.
Wondering if anyone has any input/suggestions as to how to do this?
Would like to make it capable of changing angle +/- 45° from vertical and height+/- Approx 2-4".
Thinking of using skate board bearing for a pivot at either end - to pivot a 1/4" aluminum fence that spreads the width of the table and holds the router in place.
Aluminum Braces and slots in two supports at either end of the fence held by Clamping knobs to hold the fence at an angle.
Using 1" square aluminium with slots in them to achieve the vertical movement using clamping knobs to hold the fence in place.
Cutting out the middle section of the PC 698 table to allow clearances around the router for the router to fit flush with the table at 90°.
Utilizing the standard PC 698 fence brackets/hold downs to hold the fence/router/assembly to the table.
Router will be Porter cable router 6902 with base
Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Phil. I am not very clear on what you want to do but it sounds like you want a tilting router lift. This one might be something you can use or get ideas from.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Phill.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. This one members complex solution to that problem. http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...improved-homemade-router-milling-machine.html


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If I understand you correctly, you want to be able to pivot your router to cut at different angles between vertical and horizontal. This can be done as a DIY project, but not very easily. There are quite a few technical problems that need to be addressed and overcome to achieve accuracy and stability.

I suggest that you look at the following products on the market that are designed for doing this. They might at least give you some ideas.. 

I have a Hawk Routershop that I bought used recently. Although seems to be worth what I paid for it I'm glad that I didn't buy new and pay full price for it. The routershop has proven handy for a few projects, but I'm not ready to replace my other standard router table with it. It isn't quite as universal as they would like you to believe in their sales literature and one significant weakness is that you can't really lock the router in it's sliding position well enough to make a smooth cut when doing heavy horizontal routing, such as panel raising with a horizontal router bit. The slide assembly just isn't stiff enough to keep the bit from chattering. It does very well for lighter cuts though.

The-Hawk-RouterSHOP


The Angle ease by Woodhaven caught my attention, but I have no experience with it.

Angle Ease : Router : Woodhaven

I hope these, at least, gave you some ideas.

Charley


----------



## pip_pill (Dec 11, 2013)

david_de said:


> Welcome to the forum Phil. I am not very clear on what you want to do but it sounds like you want a tilting router lift. This one might be something you can use or get ideas from.


Thanks for the welcome, I have spotted the link you provided (I follow Woodgears on Youtube) but its not got quite the capability I was looking to build - I have a JessEm Mast-R-Lift for vertical routing (Although it dose not do angles) - I was looking for horizontal capability and to add the ability to tilt the router. (up and down)


----------



## pip_pill (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the links and tips CharleyL, this is along the lines of what I was looking to do, I have the need to utilize the dusty under utilized PORTER-CABLE 698 table router that seemed, with a little thought - a useful base for the project.

I got inspiration from the "stumpy nubs horizontal router table - episode #17 of Blue Collar Woodworking " although it would seem to have some potential stability issues for accurate machining.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Visit your library and have a look through the books by Patrick Spielman and Bill Hylton. This tilting router table is just one of their great ideas.


----------

